# Miter saw bench set-up



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

As I put my new shop together I have a spot picked out along one wall for a miter saw bench. I am thinking it would be nice to set the bench up with an accurate scale to use like the fence on my table saw, maybe something like this one:



Or a homemade version a T track and slide?

I plan to keep my old saw on its portable stand for doing work outside of the shop so my new miter saw bench would be built-in. What have you found while building your miter saw station that you like to use? Dimensions? What do you like or dislike about your current set-up? Would you do anything different when you build the next one?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I found this one here at LJ http://lumberjocks.com/projects/8227










It looks to be very well done.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice set up


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

This looks like a good setup by Kreg:










Here is the page from Tool King


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

built a 14 ft miter saw workstation and used the Kreg system. I have been extremely satisfied with it. Miter saws throw a lot of dust around and it is important to be able to contain it. The best addition to it was adding a large lexan dust collection hood and connecting it to my dust collector. This made it virtually dust free.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the picture Greg. I plan to build something similar.

Here are some links to items I have been looking at:

T-track stop kit

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1577&filter=incra%20T%20track%20and%20stops

http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?filter=T+track+&submit.x=0&submit.y=0

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21332&filter=T%20track

Woodpeckers T Track and accessories

http://www.woodpeck.com/wpttrack.html

-Amazon listing

http://www.amazon.com/Peachtree-Woodworking-48-Aluminum-Mini-T-Track/dp/B000H4Z040

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5325

Harbor Freight

T Track hold down clamp

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=98303

T Track well priced

http://www.stylefeeder.com/i/4599l1jq/48-Quot-Aluminum-T-Track-With-Two-Free-Knobs-And-Bolts

Kreg

http://www.nextag.com/t_-_track/compare-html


----------



## LONGHAIR (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a similar set-up using the Kreg system, except that I used an addtional piece of track on the left side. Mine will cut just over 4 1/2' on the right and nearly 8' on the left. It is built onto a cabinet that is five feet wide.


----------

